# Who's going to the Morritts area of Grand Cayman May 19-26?



## Judith Frye (Apr 24, 2006)

It will be our first time on the island, in Morritts Grand (a trade we made through RCI in July 2004).  Will anyone else be in that vicinity that week?


----------



## Judith Frye (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks to the TUGgers who sent me private messages about this - everyone is so helpful, I really appreciate it!  Judith


----------



## shmoore (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, we will be there from May 14-June 3. :whoopie: It is our first stay at Morritt's.I would like to meet up with fellow Tuggers while we are there. We have one week in Tortuga Club and two weeks at the grand.

Sandy


----------



## cptnrob (May 1, 2006)

We will be at Tortuga May 20-27.  
cptnrob
Rob Buckles


----------



## kccpa (May 6, 2006)

I'll be there 5/20-5/27.   Looks like I'm traveling solo so I would love to meet up with some fellow tuggers.  Staying at the Grand.  Warm water...here I come!  

Kathy


----------



## cptnrob (May 7, 2006)

I wonder if they'll let us post a sheet in the lobby for tug users to check in on?
rob


----------

